# Left handed model 1100 classic trap



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Is there any interest in a Left Handed Remington MODEL 1100 CLASSIC TRAP? 
( for sale)
That has been in the safe for years now, My daughter has been shooting her 12 Gauge O/U and her 410 Gauge O/U for the last several years, It will not be shot again this year.

www.remington.com/shotguns/autoloading/model-1100/model-1100-classic-trap, starting at $1,33400 MSRP

All Classic Traps are 2 3/4 that have been optimized to handle 2 3/4-inch loads. Ivory front bead and steel mid-bead sights provide for ease of target, semi-fancy, B grade American walnut stock with hi-gloss finish and cut-checkering. A non-glare, bead blasted top. This one is (Full choke), Made before Rem/ chokes were an option,

I am thinking around $490.00


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd be interested in it but it's out of my price range.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Those classic 1100's are sweet shooters. Its sad that thats all money it can bring in? Especially a lefty. I'd post it over on shotgun world. Much bigger audience in the semiauto for sale forum.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very very tempted.... I absolutely love my regular 1100LH w/ Mod barrel. Its starting to jam a bit more than I'd like... and I cannot figure out why can't feed properly (it is NOT due to being dirty... its spotless. I've even hand lapped some surfaces taking off rough edges.)

I watch gun broker for time to time for 1100LH's. This would be a good deal for someone. Still... I'm very very tempted!


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go on Dallan buy it, you know that you want it. 

If I was a lefty it would be gone.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Very very tempted.... I absolutely love my regular 1100LH w/ Mod barrel. Its starting to jam a bit more than I'd like... and I cannot figure out why can't feed properly (it is NOT due to being dirty... its spotless. I've even hand lapped some surfaces taking off rough edges.)
> 
> I watch gun broker for time to time for 1100LH's. This would be a good deal for someone. Still... I'm very very tempted!
> 
> -DallanC


New magazine spring & recoil spring would be my first step.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JerryH said:


> New magazine spring & recoil spring would be my first step.


I think its pitting on the inside of the chamber area, it felt very rough ... probably too many wet duck hunts in my youth and not enough drying and oiling afterwards.

I lapped and polished the chamber area over the summer and it is very smooth feeling now. I haven't fired the gun yet since that work.

New springs are a good idea though... the gun is from the early 1980s and probably has 2,000-3,000 shells through it.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I am left handed. In almost 60 years I have never shot a left handed gun. If it would make me a better shot I would be willing to try for the right price.
Bows I've learned to live with it, guns not so much.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

It has been sold. A Christmas present for young lady who is left handed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Perfect! Glad it found a good home. Glad its a young woman too... she will love it.

-DallanC


----------

